# Second Copy install Machine 2



## Rose Weir (Dec 1, 2013)

My second machine has no Adobe installed at the moment.
I couldn't quite figure out how a second copy could be installed on the laptop....whether Photoshop or Lightroom
It appeared another (LONG) download was involved.....aaarrgh!
Combined with not having a backup copy of the original Photoshop CC there was a value to following up on this page
http://prodesigntools.com/adobe-cc-direct-download-links.html

These are trial downloads but they can be activated with the CC membership. I haven't quite figured that out yet but I assume there is an 'activate now' message once the software is installed.
Signing in to the Adobe Id account is required but CC membership is not required
There are two CC 7files to download for Windows and its still a HUGE download
Lightroom is further down the list.
(My original CC download did not have ACR up to date so getting the 8.2 might be another download)


----------



## Selwin (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Rose,

What source did you use to install your "1st copy" on your desktop machine? Because if you still have that installation file on your system somewhere you can simply use that to install a second installed LR version on your laptop.


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 2, 2013)

The source was the CC app store- Well, first the cc app desktop utility installed and then click on the available software. It downloaded and hours later that download proceeded to install. This routine cleans up after itself leaving no trace that I could find. The link I referred to has a paragraph referencing this and a type of admission that the Cloud arrangement isn't always the best choice for slow conditions. So although the downloads are there labelled as a trial the other purpose is for users who want a copy to have on hand as a backup. 
Incidentally, the Photoshop download just completed at 8.45 p.m(E.S.T. Canada) at 57 to 67Kb it was a little faster than the first time last week. If I had to reinstall from scratch due to any unexpected event it would require the better part of a day. I had assumed in the beginning that there would be a download copy on my hard drive. That isn't the case.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 2, 2013)

Just install the Adobe CC app on the second machine,  You will then get a chance to install all CC purchased apps and trials on that second machine like the first.  The Adobe CC app is required to validate the CC license.  I've not tried installing on a third machine, But I suspect that the Adobe CC app would not permit it.  It does permit two installs.


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 7, 2013)

Re: 'The Adobe CC app is required to validate the CC license.'
There is supposed to be a 'checking or verification' once a month on the CC software installed. Is this Adobe CC app the pipeline for that? I couldn't see any reason to have it running all the time and, in fact, I unticked 'load at start up'...Therefore if I want to interact with that CC app I have to start it myself. I wonder if the monthly check up is 30 days after the initial install. I'll start up CC app in that time frame, just in case <GRIN!>


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2013)

Rose Weir said:


> Re: 'The Adobe CC app is required to validate the CC license.'
> There is supposed to be a 'checking or verification' once a month on the CC software installed. Is this Adobe CC app the pipeline for that? I couldn't see any reason to have it running all the time and, in fact, I unticked 'load at start up'...Therefore if I want to interact with that CC app I have to start it myself. I wonder if the monthly check up is 30 days after the initial install. I'll start up CC app in that time frame, just in case <GRIN!>


 This is how I understand the validation process:  PSCC has a 30 day clock that runs internally (Just like the free trial).  The AdobeCC  app keeps resetting the clock to a 30 day countdown.  If you unplug your computer from the internet, 30 days after the last reset, your PSCC  will stop working until you reconnect to the internet and let the Adobe CC app reset the PSCC clock.  I do not know if this is exactly how the subscription functions with PSCC, but it is a reasonable scenario.

I have the Adobe CC app set up the same way as you on my travel computer.  It is the most likely one to be without an internet connection although I doubt that I will be traveling into remote regions with it for over 30 days.


----------

